# Lulu went to the vet today :(



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

A couple of times this weekend I thought I (sorry to be graphic) detected an odor that made me think Lulu's glands needed expressing. It was faint and passed, so I wasn't sure but to err on the side of caution I was going to take her to the groomer this morning because they are not open on Monday. Well, this morning Lulu would not touch her morning meal, was restless in my lap, would sigh every time she laid down, and gave me pitiful eyes. A mama just knows something is not right. I was afraid to just go to the groomer. Last time her glands were infected. Sure enough--it wasn't very bad, but she had a fever and "not normal" (my words) anal gland excretion. The doctor expressed, infused with medication, and gave a Keflex shot. She came home and ate her evening meal and is much better. I asked him if this had anything to do with how much I have changed her food recently--I have changed her food more in the last 6 months when this happened once before than I have in the first 3 1/2 years of her life. he said it possibly could or it could just be her age now or other factors we are not aware of right now. I am not planning any more food changes, so we will see. She weighed 6 lbs 3 oz, but he said her weight was plenty acceptable. He felt all around her ribs and stomach and neck. He said if I wanted her to lose a few ozs back to around the 5lb 12 oz she weighed at the beginning of the year that was OK but not necessary, but she did not need to lose the pound I was aiming for that would be too much. He told me she needed to be on Vitamin D3 to help fight off infection and gave me a list of supplements he like dogs to be on. I took in her Nupro and he said that was good keep her on it. I gave him and empty ZP bag so he could read all about it which he greatly appreciated. He has been researching ZP online and really likes it. All in all, good visit--glad my little girl is on the mend, and I pray this is not something Lulu is going to be prone to every 6 months. PS. I asked him is there anything to the thought that the more you express a dog's glands the more they need expressing, or is that a myth. He said that is a myth.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh no...poor little Lulu...that is no fun...both Izzy and Bella have had an abscess 2 -3 x each and they felt miserable.....they send gentle hugs to Lulu....I know Izzy has done much better since I added roughage to her diet...green pepper, broccoli etc....of course Bella can't have roughage so I am always on the look-out for any signs of abscess formation....I pray Lulu has a comfortable night....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

nabi said:


> Oh no...poor little Lulu...that is no fun...both Izzy and Bella have had an abscess 2 -3 x each and they felt miserable.....they send gentle hugs to Lulu....I know Izzy has done much better since I added roughage to her diet...green pepper, broccoli etc....of course Bella can't have roughage so I am always on the look-out for any signs of abscess formation....I pray Lulu has a comfortable night....


Thank you so much! That is good to know about broccoli because Lulu loves that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh dear little Lulu, what a good mama you have. Mama always knows when something's not right. 
Glad baby girl is feeling better now. Your vet sounds good Tina. Have you been with him for a long time?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, mama's instincts cannot be beat! I am glad you took her in. Sounds like this was an overall positive visit. She is feeling better, doesn't need to lose much or even any weight, eats right and is healthy. I hope she's back to 100% in no time!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh dear little Lulu, what a good mama you have. Mama always knows when something's not right.
> Glad baby girl is feeling better now. Your vet sounds good Tina. Have you been with him for a long time?


No--Only since January. Someone told me about him last July, then a groomer told me about him this past November, but I did not need a vet until January for this same issue. I am really pleased with him. He is kind of a cross between a holistic vet and traditional. He is very into good nutritional feeding (grain-free etc), supplements, and not over immunizing. Thankfully I normally do not need to see a vet very often. This is very unusual for Lulu so we will see how see does since I intend to leave her food alone. Since I started using him though, I have talked to several people-friends and aquaintences-and they use him. I can't believe I had not ever heard of him before, but he is in Mobile which is pretty big and I live outside of Mobile.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wondering how Lulus is feeling...hope she could get comfortable during the night....
I was looking at her picture...she has to be one of the cutest little munchkins ever with her one ear up and the other down...:daisy:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So glad she is doing better..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

nabi said:


> Just wondering how Lulus is feeling...hope she could get comfortable during the night....
> I was looking at her picture...she has to be one of the cutest little munchkins ever with her one ear up and the other down...:daisy:


Thank you so much for asking and for the compliment! She is 100% better. Eating like her old self and no fever. I was gone a lot today, so tonight she is stuck to me like glue.lol


----------

